# No driver for UberEats order



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

so I rarely use UberEats as a customer but ordered tonight and Uber took my money and order and the status of the order showed for thirty minutes it was prepared unfortunately I didn’t get the order until the food was already cold. 

If there aren’t enough drivers in the area than Uber shouldn’t be taking orders.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Drew1986 said:


> so I rarely use UberEats as a customer but ordered tonight and Uber took my money and order and the status of the order showed for thirty minutes it was prepared unfortunately I didn't get the order until the food was already cold.
> 
> If there aren't enough drivers in the area than Uber shouldn't be taking orders.


Driving UberEats is rarely worth it. I only do it when regular Uber is slow. They need to raise delivery fees to incentivise drivers to do it.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

...and most drivers don't use thermal bags. Lots if pros doing the job.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Drew1986 said:


> so I rarely use UberEats as a customer but ordered tonight and Uber took my money and order and the status of the order showed for thirty minutes it was prepared unfortunately I didn't get the order until the food was already cold.
> 
> If there aren't enough drivers in the area than Uber shouldn't be taking orders.


Or taking YOUR MONEY ?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

You should be happy your food arrived. How much did you tip your fellow driver?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

njn said:


> You should be happy your food arrived. How much did you tip your fellow driver?


I'm curious as well - how much was your driver's tip?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I rarely turn on delivery anymore. It's not very busy in my area (all the free promos must be gone). I also got sick of waiting for food to be cooked - McDonald's is the worse offender (they constantly forget to check the tablet and put the orders in).


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

Drew1986 said:


> so I rarely use UberEats as a customer but ordered tonight and Uber took my money and order and the status of the order showed for thirty minutes it was prepared unfortunately I didn't get the order until the food was already cold.
> 
> If there aren't enough drivers in the area than Uber shouldn't be taking orders.


Pick it up yourself and be there well before its going to b ready if hot food is your desire. And make sure you live very close to the place youre ordering from. Delivery of food is basically asking for luke warm to cold food.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

$5 tip


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> so I rarely use UberEats as a customer but ordered tonight and Uber took my money and order and the status of the order showed for thirty minutes it was prepared unfortunately I didn't get the order until the food was already cold.
> 
> If there aren't enough drivers in the area than Uber shouldn't be taking orders.


Your restaurant should have their own delivery person.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Now you know. 

Pax keep aX-ing me about uber eats. I just laugh. Do you really want a cab driver handling your food?


----------

